# Wave Sport Project X has landed in Colorado at CKS



## ckspaddler (Sep 25, 2008)

New review on the boat by Haley Mills:
Haley Mills Reviews The Wavesport Project X | Colorado Kayak Supply Blog


----------



## marko (Feb 25, 2004)

Oh yeah!! I've been waiting for this boat for about 4 years. The Project 52 was one of my favorite boats! But I just couldn't handle the foot pain and wished I had a few more gallons. I vowed that I would come back to my doubleyouess roots the moment they created a boat that was in between the 52 and 62 gallon sizes. The long wait is finally over.

I have no doubt in my mind that Robert Peerson, Bryan Kirk and the rest of the team at Wave Sport have created an amazing playboat!


----------

